# Ebay kassiert künftig alle Beträge selbst ...



## Reducal (3 Mai 2012)

Hat man das hier schon gewusst?


			
				focus.de schrieb:
			
		

> > Das Online-Auktionshaus stellt zum Sommer seine Zahlungsabwicklung um: Käufer zahlen dann alle Beiträge an Ebay, das die Gelder anschließend an die Verkäufer weiterleitet.
> >
> >
> > > Ebay will mit dieser Umstellung nach eigenen Angaben „Käufern noch größeren Schutz und mehr Konsistenz“ bieten. Durch die Bezahlung an Ebay „werden die Käufer unabhängig von der gewählten Zahlungsmethode voll abgesichert sein“


eBay öffnet damit aber auch einer bereits bekannten Betrugsmasche Tür und Tor, z. B. > HIER <.


----------



## Teleton (3 Mai 2012)

Ich kenne etliche Leute die im Moment massig verkaufen um dann nach der Umstellung auszusteigen.
Mal sehen wieviele Private noch bleiben wenn sie -von der Betrugsgefahr abgesehen- ewig aufs Geld warten müssen. Ist ja heute schon total hektisch bei Eilbay, hat man nach 3-4 Tagen nicht geliefert oder gezahlt, kommen schon düstere Drohungen oder ein Fall wird eröffnet.
Und fast 10% Gebühren spürt man auch wenn man mal was Teureres versteigert.


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2012)

Schon vor ein paar Jahren wurde gemunkelt, dass eBay sich von den Kleinauktionen und dem Otto-Normalo-Ramsch los sagen und mit dem eigenen Powersellerprogramm dem Amazon-Marketplace konkurrieren wollte. Dieser schleichende Prozess wurde anscheinend auch umgesetzt und nun geht es auf die strategische Ziellinie.



> Otto-Normalo-Ramsch


... für den wurden alternativ das eBay-Kleinanzeigenportal und Kijiji geschaffen.


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2012)

Da muß sich I-bäh aber gewaltig ändern wenn die gegen Amazon in Sachen Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit anstinken wollen.
Und da habe ich meine gewissen Zweifel ob da I-bäh bei der momentan zur Schau getragenen Arroganz dazu in der Lage ist.


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2012)

...ich vermute mal, eBay wird es (so wie wir es heute kennen) bald nicht mehr geben. Dazu kommt, dass z. B. Amazon eine eigene Warenvorhaltung an verschiedenen Standorten in D hat. EBay wickelt während dessen nur als Vermittler ab und das auch noch "offiziell" aus dem Ausland. Die deutsche Zentrale in Dreilinden bei Potsdam hat da meiner Meinung nach nur wenig mit dem Alltagsgeschäft zu tun, die beschäftigen sich dort wahrscheinlich nur mit sich selbst.


----------



## Eniac (3 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Hat man das hier schon gewusst?


 
Ist doch schon seit Monaten bekannt und die Mitglieder laufen Sturm dagegen, längere unzensierte Diskussion zum Thema hier: http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread_7166p1

Ich werde da weder als Käufer und schon gar nicht als Verkäufer mitmachen.

Die bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Pilotprojekt und den dazu verdonnerten armen Bruchpiloten lassen das Schlimmste befürchten. Wie bei ebay üblich ist die technische Umsetzung durch die Bastelhamster grottenschlecht und der Kundenservice entpuppt sich schnell als hirntote Textbausteinwüste. Zudem gehen die Zahlungen an eine Luxenburger Postfachfirma (ebay Services s.a.r.L) die bei einem Bürodienstleister zur Untermiete wohnt und sich nicht mal ein eigenes Firmenschild leisten kann. Will ich der etwa als Käufer mein Geld anvertrauen und als Verkäufer auf die Gnade hoffen, überhaupt mal ausgezahlt zu werden? Zudem ergeben sich einige interessante rechtliche Aspekte, welche das management offensichtlich nicht bedacht hat: http://www.internetrecht-rostock.de/diagramm-neue-zahlungsabwicklung-ebay.htm

Die werden entweder zurückrudern müssen oder ihren Laden mit Volldampf vor die Wand fahren.


Eniac


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (3 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verkaufe als gewerblicher Händler auf eBay und bezweifele, daß eBay die privaten Verkäufer wirklich loswerden will. Allerdings wirkt eBays Handeln fast immer kopf- und planlos. Seit eBay von den privaten Anbietern keine Einstellgebühren mehr verlangt, sind bei mir die Verkäufe deutlich angestiegen, die Attraktivität von eBay also deutlich höher. Den gegenteiligen Effekt haben Flatrates für Verkäufer gehabt, da einfach komplette Datenbanken zu eBay importiert wurden und die Kunden keine brauchbaren Artikelbeschreibungen mehr erhalten haben.

Der Amazon-Marketplace ist in meinen Augen nochmal deutlich schlimmer als eBay und daher kein Ausweg, da Amazon zusätzlich als Wettbewerber auftritt und meine Verkaufszahlen kennt. - Erfolgreiche Produkte übernimmt Amazon ins eigene Sortiment und ist dank der hohen Marketplace-Gebühren immer billiger als der Händler, der das Produkt eingeführt und die Artikelbeschreibung erstellt hat. Womit wir bei der nächsten Sauerei wären, ein Händler erstellt hochwertige Fotos und Produktbeschreibungen, die sich Konkurrenz und Amazon einfach unendgeltlich aneignen.

Ich schlage schon immer die eBay-Gebühren auf die im Webshop gelisteten Preise auf, wer schlau ist vergleicht die eBay-Preise mit den Preisen in meinem Webshop und kauft direkt bei mir, daher tut mir die kommende heftige Preiserhöhung nicht soooo sehr weh! Ich denke, dieser Praxis werden weitere Händler folgen.

Die neue eBay-Zahlungsabwicklung kann eigentlich nur in einem Chaos voller Textbausteine enden. Ich habe bei ein paar Verkäufern gekauft, die am Probelauf teilgenommen haben und keine Transaktion verlief reibungslos. Gerade bei Streitigkeiten sitzt eBay zwischen den Stühlen und dürfte kaum in der Lage sein, diese sachgerecht und gerichtsfest zu bearbeiten. Offensichtlich hat man rein gernichts aus dem PayPal-Desaster gelernt.

*aluhutfalt*
Nebelwolf


----------



## Eniac (3 Mai 2012)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Der Amazon-Marketplace ist in meinen Augen nochmal deutlich schlimmer als eBay und daher kein Ausweg,


 
Für den privaten Gelegenheitsverkäufer wie mich sowieso nicht. Da kann man nur auf die "Konkurrenz" wie hood oder auvito ausweichen, wo sich mangels Kundschaft nur schwer etwas losschlagen lässt oder man schleppt sein Zeugs auf den Flohmarkt oder haut es gleich in die Tonne. Mit der neuen Verkaufsabwicklung ist man jedenfalls betrügerischen Käufern schutzlos ausgeliefert; man braucht nur zu behaupten, der Artikel weiche wesentlich von der Beschreibung ab und kann für lau einkaufen. Der jetzt schon völlig überforderte support wird immer dem Käufer recht geben.
Gut,  Pappen- oder Bildchenverkäufern wird wohl der Garaus gemacht werden, aber das hätte man auch einfacher haben können.
So macht es keinen Spass mehr, mit den privaten Verkäufern wird gleichzeitig der Kunde vergrault werden. Ob man das bedacht hat?


Eniac


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 Mai 2012)

Eniac schrieb:


> man braucht nur zu behaupten, der Artikel weiche wesentlich von der Beschreibung ab und kann für lau einkaufen


Da war doch was mit einer Violine.
Als Händler kam Ebay für mich aufgrund des Paypal-Wahnsinns nie in Betracht - Als Käufer schaue ich nur noch ganz selten rein. Allenfalls bei exotischen Artikeln lohnt da noch ein Blick. Bei meinem letzten Kauf wollte ich über die Kaufabwicklung dann die Kontendaten des Verkäufers in Erfahrung bringen, aber auch das ging nur über Umwege: Ganz penetrant wurde ich immer wieder auf den Paypal-Login umgeleitet, weil die zu meinem Ebay-Account gehörige E-Mail-Adresse mit einem Paypal-Account verknüpft war. Den habe ich nie für einen Kauf bei Ebay verwendet und werde das auch ganz sicher nicht tun. Insofern empfand ich das schon als eine Frechheit.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (5 Mai 2012)

Händler, die auf eBay oder Amazon angewiesen sind haben ein ernstes Problem. Aber es haben schon viele marktbeherrschende Internetfirmen geglaubt, daß sie unangreifbar wären. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß irgendwann eine Alternative auftaucht und mit einer pfiffigen Idee den Markt aufmischt.

Als Verkäufer braucht man PayPal nicht, bei mir gibt es nur die normale Banküberweisung.

Nebelwolf


----------



## powerseller (11 Mai 2012)

Das ist Blödsinn, dass paypal für Verkäufer nicht sinnvoll ist und die normale Banküberweisung ausreicht.

Als gewerblicher Verkäufer muss ich mich doch zwangsläufig nach meinen Käufern (Kunden) richten. Und wenn ich mehr verkaufe, weil ich paypal anbiete (anstatt nur per Banküberweisung), dann ändert es die ganze Sache schon erheblich.

Der normale Käufer will seine Ware schnell erhalten. Zahlt er mit paypal wird die Ware umgehend verschickt. Zahlt er per Banküberweisung, wartet er mindestens 2-3 Tage, bis der Käufer den Zahlungseingang bestätigt.

Insofern: Ob wir es schön finden oder nicht (abgesehen von den grausigen Gebühren die eBay nimmt), der Kunde entscheidet wo er kauft - und die meisten kaufen bei Händlern mit paypal Zahlungsmöglichkeit ... einfach weil´s bequem ist und schneller geht als per Überweisung (für den Kunden).

Der gewerbliche Händler (insbesondere kleine) bleiben bei eBay schon lange auf der Stecke.

Es gibt nur einen Gewinner ... mit 4 Buchstaben.

Schade das es keinen großen Konzern/ Unternehmer gibt, der eine neue Plattform schafft, viel Werbung wie bei Zalando.de (zum Beispiel), dann würden innerhalb weniger Wochen Millionen Verkäufer und Käufer abwandern.


----------



## Eniac (5 Juni 2012)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten braucht ebay doch erstmal eine Lizenz und muss nun eiligst zurückrudern.

Ebay verschiebt neues Bezahlsystem auf 2013 


> Die deutsche Finanzaufsicht fordert Nachbesserungen von Ebay. Die Handelsplattform muss auf Druck der BaFin eine Lizenz der luxemburgischen Behörde besorgen. Das Unternehmen kann das neue Bezahlsystem damit nicht wie geplant im Sommer einführen.


 
Ach wie Schade aber auch....


Eniac


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...ich vermute mal, eBay wird es (so wie wir es heute kennen) bald nicht mehr geben.


Bis jetzt behalte ich anscheinend Recht mit meinen Vermutungen.





http://pages.ebay.com/announcements/new/index.html

Ein neues Logo gibt es ab Mitte Oktober schon mal und eBay schreibt selbst:


			
				eBay schrieb:
			
		

> ...die Welt des Handels verändert sich und auch eBay verändert sich.


----------



## jupp11 (17 September 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ein neues Logo gibt es ab Mitte Oktober schon mal


http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/cb-Aktuell-Internet-7761405.html


> Kritik vom Schöpfer
> Im Internet gehen die Meinungen zum neuen Ebay-Logo auseinander. Tom Walter, einer der Designer des Ur-Logos, schreibt im TechCrunch-Forum, dass es das schlechteste Logo sei, das er in seinen 20 Berufsjahren gesehen hat.


Logo hin oder her, ebay war eine gute  Plattform für den User, der verkaufen wollte oder halt was suchte für "kleines" Geld.
Doch jetzt will der Auktionsriese diese User los werden. Gebühren unverschämt hoch, weniger Privatuser hin zu noch mehr zu Firmen, da ist das Logo völlig egal.


----------



## Plattenputzer (15 Oktober 2012)

Teleton schrieb:


> (... Ist ja heute schon total hektisch bei Eilbay, hat man nach 3-4 Tagen nicht geliefert oder gezahlt, kommen schon düstere Drohungen oder ein Fall wird eröffnet.
> (...)


 
Genau das ist mir jetzt mit nem Händler, der sich auf 2CV-Teile spezialisiert hat passiert. Ein "Fall" wurde eröffnet nach genau 5 Tagen. Ich habe brav am siebten Tag überwiesen und trotzdem: ein paar Tage später hat der Händler mir per Übel, äh, will sagen Ebay ausrichten lassen, er wäre von der Transaktion zurück getreten und ich hätte jetzt nen Klassenbucheintrag wegen einer nichtbezahlten Auktion.
Zeitgleich kam ein Päckchen mit dem ersteigerten Teil und ne positive Bewertung.
Ich hab mich dann schlau gemacht, wie ich den Eintrag wegen "nicht bezahlt" wieder los werde und nach einiger Zeitverschwendung wegen der selbstbezüglichen im Kreisrum-Verlinklerei auf den Ebay-Hilfeseiten beschloßen:

Scheiß der Hund drauf. Ich brauch Ebay eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Hippo (15 Oktober 2012)

Plattenputzer schrieb:


> ...Scheiß der Hund drauf. Ich brauch Ebay eigentlich gar nicht.


 
... weise Entscheidung!


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, die gewerblichen Verkäufer haben inzwischen auch dazu gelernt: Die wenigsten verkaufen ausschließlich über Ebay. Bei den Bocksprüngen, die der Laden in den letzten Jahren veranstaltet hat, wäre das Risiko viel zu groß in existentielle Schieflage zu geraten.

So halte ich es dann auch mit Ebay: Die Plattform taugt zur Recherche und wenn ich dann einen Händler gefunden habe, lohnt meist der Blick auf andere Plattformen (Marketplace) oder in seinen Onlineshop. Und da gibt es den Artikel gar nicht so selten preiswerter als bei Ebay. Irgendwo müssen ja die Gebühren in die Kalkulation einbezogen werden.

Insofern mag ich mich da anschließen: Wer braucht Ebay?


----------



## Teleton (20 November 2012)

Seit längerem habe ich mal wieder etwas versteigert bei Ebay. Freitag 16. war das Geld da und grade eben  Di 20. die Beschwerde wegen fehlender Ware. Als Lieferzeit hatte ich angegeben 6-7 Werktage nach Zahlungseingang. Alles gestörte Hysteriker, da er das Teil zu einen Spottpreis geschossen hat hat er wohl Angst dass ich nicht verschicke. Leider habe ich ohnehin schon heute morgen verschickt sonst würde ich dem eine Lektion in Sachen Zen und Geduld erteilen.


----------



## Devilfrank (21 November 2012)

Wer lesen kann ist halt schwer im Vorteil...


----------

